# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  مقاله یا کتاب یا لینک برای تشریح فاز نیازمندی های نرم افزار

## MiniMicro

سلام دوستان آیا مقاله یا کتاب یا لینکی برای تشریح فاز نیازمندی ها در مهندسی نرم افزار سراغ دارید ممنو میشم لینکشو بزارید...
با تشکر....

----------

